# Boat Captains For Walleye For Warriors 2015



## eagle eyes (Oct 4, 2008)

*Boat Capt*



nels larson 

1:50 PM 
   

  

To: [email protected] 
  















*Subject:* Boat Capt





*Subject:* Boat Capt



Just a heads up that Boat Captains can now sign up online on our website www.walleyesforwarriors.com . 


If you are interested in becoming a boat captain for the 2015 Walleyes for Warriors event, please fill out the Boat Captain Registration Form below. The dates for this years event are June 20 & 21. Help us give our nation's heroes the welcome home that they deserve, thank you.

By signing up as boat captain I agree that any and all legal size fish caught on my boat on June 21, 2015, will be donated to Walleyes for Warriors to be cleaned and distributed to the veterans.


----------

